# Business in Cyprus



## Neil and Mags (May 31, 2021)

Hi.

Sorry if this has been discussed a thousand times. However, my partner and I are planning to move to Cyprus next year. We are planning on running a café type business.

Does anyone know any trusted business advisors/agents, that could point us in the right directions?

Many thanks.

Neil and Mags.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Neil and Mags said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed a thousand times. However, my partner and I are planning to move to Cyprus next year. We are planning on running a café type business.
> 
> ...


We see many cafes and bars opening and all to frequently only to be closed down a few months later, unless you have a product that is guaranteed to appeal to multinational expats and Cypriots alike then I would say think again and save your money. Sorry to be brutal.


----------



## Neil and Mags (May 31, 2021)

JonandGaynor said:


> We see many cafes and bars opening and all to frequently only to be closed down a few months later, unless you have a product that is guaranteed to appeal to multinational expats and Cypriots alike then I would say think again and save your money. Sorry to be brutal.


Hi.

Thank you for your reply - and being brutal; I rather you were though, as you have first hand experience. 

Last question: would you think that a Scottish themed café (we are Scottish) would have any chance? Hopefully appeal to the multinational expats and Cypriots?

Many thanks again.

Neil


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

I hope I don't appear patronizing but when you say a Scottish themed café all I can imagine is haggis, oatcakes, tartan and bagpipes!
If you managed to find a suitable property in a holiday area with a good footfall then you may be ok for the 4 months of tourism, but such properties would be expensive to rent. Further more I would be surprised if you could make a living for the remainder 8 months out of season.
But I am no expert nor do I have experience in such businesses, if you are determined to proceed then obviously come over and carry out in-depth research.


----------

